# You guys NEED to see Dofus!



## Faexie (Feb 18, 2019)

There's that french anime movie I saw a while ago called Dofus, that you *absolutely* need to see.

I remembered it from this post on facebook. Gotta watch it again. 


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1299240120223995
			




I'm so sad that movie bombed and we won't get any more, but I'm starting to see an increase in its popularity, so who knows? In the meantime there's always the show Wakfu, that's in the same universe bit with different characters


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2019)

I absolutely love the series.

Have you heard about Dofus:treasure of kerubim? @Ramona Rat


----------



## Paolite (Feb 18, 2019)

OwO

Ankama is a company I used to love. I played the games, watched the series/movies, read the comics and know a lot about the universe they made. Then I started studying video game design and development and sadly couldn't see the games with the same eyes... But still enjoyed the movies, series, etc.

I have to say I was very disappointed with the Season 3 of Wakfu, but I hightly recomend the other seasons and series/movies (specially Season 1 of Wakfu and the Dofus movie about Julith)


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2019)

Just thought i'd mention ive been playing the wakfu mmo. I like it.


----------



## Faexie (Feb 18, 2019)

I didn't play the games yet, especially since I'm usually not a fan of mmos. Might give it a try tho


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> I didn't play the games yet, especially since I'm usually not a fan of mmos. Might give it a try tho


If you do and you happen to like it. Let me know and we'll try tackling some dungeons =]


----------



## Paolite (Feb 18, 2019)

Pogo said:


> If you do and you happen to like it. Let me know and we'll try tackling some dungeons =]


Wakfu is the game I've spent most time of my life. Only in Steam I have 2400+ hours and I started playing in the Beta (before the game was realesed on Steam), so count I have 3000+ hours in the game... And now I hate it


----------



## Faexie (Feb 18, 2019)

Paolite said:


> Wakfu is the game I've spent most time of my life. Only in Steam I have 2400+ hours and I started playing in the Beta (before the game was realesed on Steam), so count I have 3000+ hours in the game... And now I hate it


What makes you hate it?


----------



## Paolite (Feb 18, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> What makes you hate it?


Basically the things they have been doing lately... The biggest things that pissed me off were the changes that they made to the gear, the "heroes" and the end-game/PvP.

They changed the gear to allow more options to build a character, but they made crafting recipies so absurd that you would need weeks and maybe over a month to craft one single item.

The heroes is something that if you pay, you can play with more than one character of the same account at the same time. This looks like a good thing for when your friends are offline, the problem is that if you go alone you get all the drop, and this caused that a lot of players now play the game like it's a Single-player game and it's really hard to find groups to do stuff.

The end-game because you have to pay to have access to it and the PvP because you can only do PvP during certain hours of the day...

To this you have to add a lot of other little details that pissed me off enough to leave the game after spending so many hours in it.

All of that said:* If you have friends* *to play with, *it's a very fun game, and since it's turn based you have time to chat, make jokes and other stuff while playing. I would recommend you to give it a try if you have friends who are also interested in the game.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2019)

Paolite said:


> Basically the things they have been doing lately... The biggest things that pissed me off were the changes that they made to the gear, the "heroes" and the end-game/PvP.
> 
> They changed the gear to allow more options to build a character, but they made crafting recipies so absurd that you would need weeks and maybe over a month to craft one single item.
> 
> ...


Yea its true. The world feels like a ghost town. Ive been playing with one other pal so its still pretty fun.

Also wow 2k hours. Musta been quite a ride. Maple story was like that for me xD.


----------

